# Axle Bearings



## Ralph (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi everyone...Has any been able to locate the Aristocraft truck bearings that they used to sell in sets of ten? I have found some very close example the inner and thickness but not the size that goes into the truck bearing. Thanks, Ralph M.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Ralph
Do you have a part number, or dimensions?

Chuck


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

freight or passenger?

plastic or ball bearings?

Greg


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Would these work? http://www.avidrc.com/product/1/bearings/7/18-x-516-x-964-Flanged-Metal-FR2-5ZZ-bearings.html


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

Burl,
The bearings your looking the ones used in the wheel sets being sold ebay: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/G-Scale-BAL...085697?hash=item2108b64cc1:g:ioAAAOSw1-RUZQUp

I've been using these on my battery cars since they are heavier than normal cars. I've been happy with their performance and are cost effective. 

Mark
*http://mmg-garden-rr.webs.com/*


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

After the demise of Aristo, i get ball bearings from avidrc.com. Great selection and good prices.

Larry


----------



## Ralph (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi everyone and thanks for the responses. I think the part # is ART-29411. They are the metal Flanged bearings that replace the Aristocraft solid bronze or brass bearing that the axles rides in. I first I tried the Avid bearing MF63ZZ 3mm X 6mm X 2.5. I would have to grind the axle down since the axle is at least a 3.1mm to get the axle in the bearing, and I also have to make the hub larger in the plastic truck to seat the bearing. I then tried a bearing SFR144ZZ 1/8" X 1/4" X 7/64" . I believe the 1/4" is larger than the 6mm but the 1/8" seems to fit the axle perfect. the thickness is perfect but on both the center number is too big. Thanks for your help. Ralph M.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Ralph,
From another forum I found:
"Aristo ones were labeled 3.1x5.5x2.5mm"
So, I guess that is what you really need!
Cheers,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Ralph (Dec 27, 2007)

Yes that is the size David, but have spent a lot of time trying all kinds of site and searches. I recall getting these bearings from a guy that flew making deliveries via plane and purchase about 20 sets of ten and now I am out. I can't recall this guy's info either. If you know a site that carries these that would be perfect. Thanks again...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

OK, so the only brass bearings in Aristo rolling stock is the tenders and the roller bearing trucks.

The part number you have is for the rest of the freight cars, where you pull out the PLASTIC insert in the truck.

This is why I asked in the first place...

what cars are you looking for? freight or passenger or steam tender?

if freight, which freight cars? the standard plastic trucks with the plastic journal bearing, or are you trying to replace the brass bushing that is only in the roller bearing trucks?

Greg



Ralph said:


> Hi everyone and thanks for the responses. I think the part # is ART-29411. They are the metal Flanged bearings that replace the Aristocraft solid bronze or brass bearing that the axles rides in. I first I tried the Avid bearing MF63ZZ 3mm X 6mm X 2.5. I would have to grind the axle down since the axle is at least a 3.1mm to get the axle in the bearing, and I also have to make the hub larger in the plastic truck to seat the bearing. I then tried a bearing SFR144ZZ 1/8" X 1/4" X 7/64" . I believe the 1/4" is larger than the 6mm but the 1/8" seems to fit the axle perfect. the thickness is perfect but on both the center number is too big. Thanks for your help. Ralph M.


----------



## Ralph (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi Greg sorry...It for the Aristo's Roller Bearing Trucks which are the freight.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So the roller bearings are indeed different, I have not had anyone remove remove them and replace with ball bearings.

If not already mentioned, you will probably have to grind the knurling off the ends of the axle tips to get them in the new bearings. Now you will probably have an issue keeping the caps on, I would recommend finding an inexpensive knurler, but it might be hard to do.

Once you get the brass bushings out, and have the truck ready, I'd assemble the ball bearings on the axles, knurl the axle tips and then press the axle/bearing assembly into the truck, and finally add the caps on the ends of the axles.

Funny, once well lubed, most people are happy with the rolling resistance of these, since there is a close fit to the axle... it's the sloppy plastic bushings in the rest of the rolling stock that normally benefit from the ball bearings.

Greg


----------



## Ralph (Dec 27, 2007)

Yes, I to have been happy with the plastic hubs, but this all started after about an hour of running time, I noticed that there was gold looking powder around the outside of the truck around the axle/bearing. when I took the truck apart the brass bearing hole was now oval shaped and no longer round and snug. I checked all the Aristo cars with the bearing and that is why I switched. (I noticed that USA Trains is using bearings in the heavy Tank cars that they have been producing). At the time I did not know that I had to oil/grease the bearing right out of the box. I did speak to Navin at the time and he pretty much stated that my track was not level. My track is pretty darn level. Yes to your answer above...I did thin the axle and then glued the cap on the end. I think that doing this take awhile and destroys the axle in the long run. Thanks for your help and knowledge. Ralph M.


----------



## Wizard69 (Feb 4, 2016)

*Try astbearings!*



David Leech said:


> Ralph,
> From another forum I found:
> "Aristo ones were labeled 3.1x5.5x2.5mm"
> So, I guess that is what you really need!
> ...


3.1 is very very close to 0.125" at 0.122". The OD is close to 0.225" In any event this doesn't ring any bells as far as standard part numbers go but you can always try a vendor like Ast and hope they have a line in non standard bearings. You might also look for a suplier that specializes in instrumentation bearings. You really shouldn't have a problem finding these as they have been produced before, it just may require dealing with companies you aren't familiar with. 

Generally when it comes to ball bearings the stuff listed on line are generic bearings. That is they are metric or English bearings sized according to industry standards. That doesn't mean that there isn't any custom bearings out there. Eventually you will find the right supplier.

When calling on these people it helps to have as much info as possible and frankly as accurate as possible. For example dimensions on the ball bearings should be taken from fresh bearings and measured to on the nth of an inch if you are in the USA. You are far more likely to get good serviced if you are armed with accurate data.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Burl said:


> Would these work? http://www.avidrc.com/product/1/bearings/7/18-x-516-x-964-Flanged-Metal-FR2-5ZZ-bearings.html



This is what I use. I get the ones 3mm axle and 6mm OD. I buy them for a BUCK each. I converted my 5 car articulated USA container cars to Aristo trucks and installed the bearings. You will be surprised how much they reduce the drag. 

Some times I have to put the Axle in a drill and tack a piece of Emory cloth and turn down the axle to fit. They can be a little over 3 MM 

JJ


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the comeback Ralph, now all is clear. None of us were ever informed that the bushings needed to be lubed out of the box, so don't feel bad!

Also, the trucks are sprung, so they would equalize on track that was not perfectly level, so I cannot see that as a contributing factor.

I had a similar experience with an aristo freight car, 1 lap on a smalll 25' loop and the journal was destroyed:


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Notice in Greg's Picture that on the truck on the right has was appears to be a insert. Well it is a insert. If you remove the insert it will leave you with a 6mm hole. The bearings talked about earlier are 6mm OD. They will fit in the hole when the insert is removed. 

JJ


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Exactly.... does anyone know what size of hole there is when pulling the bushings from the roller bearing trucks?

Greg


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

As a informative side bar to this thread...

Can y'all discuss lubes best used on obviously dry trucks..for those..all of us clearly uninformed by our manufacturers..

Thanks
SD


----------



## Ralph (Dec 27, 2007)

Greg, I took measurements by using my drill guide. In inches the ID is 1/8th and the OD NOT including the flange part is 7/64ths nice and snug in the drill guide hole. I will give this a shot again in inches looking for theses bearings. In mm the numbers are ID 3.175 mm, OD 5.5 mm I was told. Oh yes some info you need to popping out the brass bearings...I use a punch and piece of hollow tubing so the bearing falls through when punch on the bottom or inside of the truck...Use Caution as 90% of the bearings have a small amount of some type of crazy glue like holding the bearing in place and that is why you need a quick hit on the punch. Thanks.


----------



## Ralph (Dec 27, 2007)

Oops Greg I meant to say 7/32nds instead of 7/64ths. sorry! Ralph M.


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

*Try them,really fast in shipping*

http://www.fasteddybearings.com/5x10x4-bearings/


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Umm... the OD of the bearing is 5.5 mm... you referred to a bearing with an OD of 10mm, and an ID of 5.5....

Do they have bearings with the desired OD and ID?

Greg


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

its a link only to the shop,select the bearings you need&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Dry lube - I use Kaddee's Grease 'em. The dry powdered graphite is simply puffed into the journal from the tube, prior to adding the wheel. Good results so far.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

This is what I got. I buy them 100 at a time and a slowly convert every truck. 
Most of my trucks are Aristo.
http://www.avidrc.com/product/1/bearings/57/3x6x25-Metal-MR63ZZ-bearings.html

No you can surf their website for just about anything you need. 

The hole with the insert removed would receive the 6 mm OD bearing with ease.

Since Aristo trucks are no longer available I have been checking other trucks. I may have to drill the hole with a 6mm drill bit. 



JJ


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

the aristo bearings were 5.5 mm... JJ are you saying that 6mm bearings fit in the normal freight trucks?

Greg


----------



## Ralph (Dec 27, 2007)

Greg, I too would have to drill truck larger to except the 6mm OD bearing. Now JJ is talking about the early trucks that have the plastic inserts like in your picture above and that is what JJ said in his response. Aristocraft's bearings would fit perfectly in the Modern freight roller bearing truck without drilling the hole larger. Now I believe I tried Avid 3 X 6 X 2.5 mm They will NOT work on the modern freight truck...I has to be 3.175mm or 1/8" for the Axle to fit...unless you are willing to grind down the axle to fit and the plastic will now need to glued on the axle. So the bearing I have tried was 1/8 X 1/4 X 7/64 inch. It's okay but some has to know where to get the right bearing so as not damage the Truck. Ralph M.


----------

